# The problem with people…



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

It’s pretty pointless to discuss, but I just need to vent I guess.

Outside of deliveries, I’ve noticed one curious tendency among potential customers. I’m by no means a social media butterfly, but like many, watch a few TikToks, scan some YouTubes on occasion. And come across videos about tipping etc.

You know the drill. “Tipping culture is out of control!”, “A tip is not required!”, “I only tip after the service!”, the usual crap. That’s not what puzzles me.

What puzzles me is that they not so much want to not tip as they want to force you to take that non-tip order and deliver it to them. It drives them nuts when I - very peacefully - say “that’s fine, but few drivers will accept that order, and you’re likely to have a long wait or get a noob with no equipment plop it flush to your screen door”. Just reply “I’ll take my chances” and move on.

No.

They start a long-winded conversation trying to convince me I should take every offer, tip or no tip, and demand I bring it to them. It’s about making sure we have no choice BUT to take their crappy no-tip order to them immediately. And they start thinking of all sorts of way they can make me - ME specifically, how dare I - bring them their food. “I will tip-bait!”, “I will downvote!” (not sure how, but yeah)

All after a really neutral “Sure you don’t have to tip, I’m just not going to be the one bringing you your food”.

For some reason, it just blows their mind.

I kinda enjoy it the first few minutes, but some of them keep going for weeks. 😂

It just kills them they can’t force someone to do what they want.

Oh, and the usual “it’s between you and the apps, they should pay you, not us!”

Even if so (though that’s not the model), until they do, I’m still not bringing you your food. Why is this so hard for them to understand. Not like “You’re right! I’m going to fight the apps for higher pay, but in the meantime PLEASE allow me to bring you your BigMac and fries at a loss and while I’m there, may I dust?!? Pretty please?!?”


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s pretty pointless to discuss, but I just need to vent I guess.
> 
> Outside of deliveries, I’ve noticed one curious tendency among potential customers. I’m by no means a social media butterfly, but like many, watch a few TikToks, scan some YouTubes on occasion. And come across videos about tipping etc.
> 
> ...


I really do wonder if customers actually know how much the apps pay drivers.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I really do wonder if customers actually know how much the apps pay drivers.


They. Don’t. Care.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I failed to mention (thanks, @Rickos69). These convos took place after explaining what the apps pay drivers. 

Yeah. They know.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh, and the usual “it’s between you and the apps, they should pay you, not us!”


They're absolutely right. It is between me and the app. The app sends me an offer, and if the offer doesn't pay enough then I say no.

Likewise, whether or not the customer's order ever gets delivered is between the app and the customer (as long as a driver doesn't accept the offer and then fail to deliver). The business relationship between customer and driver doesn't start until a driver hits accept in his app. Prior to that point, the only business relationship is between the customer and the app.



Rickos69 said:


> I really do wonder if customers actually know how much the apps pay drivers.


Most of them have no clue. Why would they? Do you research how much people get paid at the various businesses that you purchase services from? For most people, the business advertises the service at a certain price and the customer decides whether or not to purchase the service at that price. How the business pays their workers is between the business and the workers.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Accept non tip order. Click arrived at store. Take a break, smoke a cig, bathroom, eat… kill time, at least 30 mins. Pick up order, drive slow, drop order about 1 ft off ground, just enough to slightly disorganize food. Give customer middle finger, get back in car and leave.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> I really do wonder if customers actually know how much the apps pay drivers.


The *smart ones* have figured out that our base pay is peanuts, which is why they tip well and get their food on time. Verified via both quick chats at delivery and countless thank yous, after delivery, as replies to the text I send my customers after I accept an offer. They can see that I walked the talk and met their expectations (actually often exceeded them as I have the habit of delivering orders efficiently) and they appreciate it. Simple as that.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Accept non tip order. Click arrived at store. Take a break, smoke a cig, bathroom, eat… kill time, at least 30 mins. Pick up order, drive slow, drop order about 1 ft off ground, just enough to slightly disorganize food. Give customer middle finger, get back in car and leave.


Nah. Waste of time. I’d rather do a good offer.

I can see seeking revenge on a tipbaiter in something along those lines (wait a long time, then cancel order), but I’m notgiving themthe satisfaction of downvoting me.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> They're absolutely right. It is between me and the app. The app sends me an offer, and if the offer doesn't pay enough then I say no.
> 
> Likewise, whether or not the customer's order ever gets delivered is between the app and the customer (as long as a driver doesn't accept the offer and then fail to deliver). The business relationship between customer and driver doesn't start until a driver hits accept in his app. Prior to that point, the only business relationship is between the customer and the app.
> 
> ...


Not what I meant, but ok.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> The *smart ones* have figured out that our base pay is peanuts, which is why they tip well and get their food on time. Verified via both quick chats at delivery and countless thank yous, after delivery, as replies to the text I send my customers after I accept an offer. They can see that I walked the talk and met their expectations (actually often exceeded them as I have the habit of delivering orders efficiently) and they appreciate it. Simple as that.


Ed, have you been doing delivery a long time? Just curious.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Nah. Waste of time. I’d rather do a good offer.
> 
> I can see seeking revenge on a tipbaiter in something along those lines (wait a long time, then cancel order), but I’m notgiving themthe satisfaction of downvoting me.


Not a waste of time if you are taking a break anyways… just time it out properly.

You could also leave a note or text profusely apologizing for the delay due to explosive diarrhea…


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Accept non tip order. Click arrived at store. Take a break, smoke a cig, bathroom, eat… kill time, at least 30 mins. Pick up order, drive slow, drop order about 1 ft off ground, just enough to slightly disorganize food. Give customer middle finger, get back in car and leave.


Not worth my time.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Not worth my time.


You do not take breaks at all? 🤔


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You do not take breaks at all? 🤔


If I'm delivering an order, then that is not taking a break. My time while delivering is dictated by what pays me the most for my time. I'm not taking time out of my day to spite non-paying customers. Their order not getting delivered is punishment enough.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

It’s like paying your fare then walking to spite the bus driver. 😂


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Ed, have you been doing delivery a long time? Just curious.


Have posted this before but whatever. Over 3 years and 4K+ dels now.

Oh, and that does not include dels with other vehicles, meaning commercial ones up to tractor trailers. Again, posted that before.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

You all have heard my rants on ethical tipping. I tend to agree with the low tippers on more than one level. Having said that this is one of those issues I lump under "Hard realities of life".
Should we have to tip for basic service? No
Should we tip well for exceptional service? Yes
Should the apps pay a reasonable rate for services? Yes

However these ‘shoulds’ do not reflect reality. 
The bottom line is that the apps do not pay adequately for our time and effort. If the pay for the task doesn’t meet _my_ minimums I don’t accept the offer. If you want me to deliver your stuff you may have to sweeten the offer. That’s just the way it is.
If you can’t afford to pay for delivery don’t order delivery.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Not what I meant, but ok.


You said that customers say....



Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh, and the usual “it’s between you and the apps, they should pay you, not us!”


....and I am saying that the customer is absolutely right. My pay is between me and the app. If the app doesn't offer me enough pay to work, then I don't work.

When the customer says this, it is really an argument for the point that you are trying to make and contradicts the point that the customer is trying to make. Until a driver taps "Accept" in his app, there is no business relationship between the customer and the driver. It is the app's responsibility to find a driver for the customer. If the app is not able to do that, then the customer's beef should be with the app and not with the drivers that refuse to work for the pay that was offered. The app offered delivery to the customer for a certain price. If the app is not able to make good on that promise, then that is on the app.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I ordered Pappa John's last night.

The had to start printing on their boxes that the delivery fee isn't a tip. 


It's uber/lyft et all ruining tipping.

Interestingly I also had over $150 in tips over the weekend. Sunday almost every siingle pax tipped, except for this lady I piciked up from the ER who I got paid on a voucher, I'm also not counting 20 fricken cents tip on $10.80 fare.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> You said that customers say....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read this. And then I sat in a stupor for 5 minutes deciding if I want to reply.

On the one hand, I like you, so would like to reply.

On the other hand this is not what I posted about at all.

So in the end I decided on this reply. 😁


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

I wasn't sure if I would put in my 2 cents either.

There really isn't any reason to take an order that pays under $7.50. Every day of the week I take a ton of these $7.50+ orders and I seem to do just fine. DoorDash's non tipping customers can pound sand for all I care. If DoorDash really wants me to take these orders they need to increase the base pay and if they don't well DoorDash can pound sand also.

The biggest problem DoorDash is having is that UberEats is paying better and rideshare payout is 2x what delivery is paying.

If DoorDash doesn't do anything to become competitive with it's drivers by increasing base pay and the payouts then more and more drivers will drive for UberEats or rideshare.

Some customers know that if they want their orders hot and fresh they pay the driver very well, but DoorDash hides what the customers are willing to pay. This is very disappointing because these good customers are being treated badly by DoorDash. Hiding what the customers are willing to pay is counter productive and disrespectful. DoorDash needs to grow up and act like adult. This is common sense. It you act like a professional business that is how people will view you. Be deceptive and that's what you get. DoorDash really has no idea how to run a business. I have always believed that if you take care of the customer the customer will take care of the business. DoorDash disrespectful childish behavior towards it's customers will just make their customers angry and leave. The lack of pay and the lack of professionalism with the drivers working for them is a joke. If you have to deceive the people working for you what do you honestly think will happen.

I also want to add that when I look at the apps and I can order the same things for less from one of DoorDash's competitors it makes me wonder what happened. I'll tell you what I think happened. The restaurants got tired of dealing with DoorDash. Crank up the prices and force your customers to go elsewhere to put you out of business.

The layoffs at DoorDash are just the beginning. Just look at the stock price drop. Investors have bailed out with no confidence that DoorDash will ever make any money.

This is how many companies have destroyed themselves in the past. What they need is new blood in leadership positions that can address the problems of low pay for it's drivers and start to take care of the customer. Do this first and then improve the experience with the restaurants. There is no reason for a 30 minute wait at some of these fast food restaurants.

DoorDash also needs to get their app working 100% of the time. Crashs and when the app seems to freeze up randomly and the lack of trips for drivers while orders are stacking up at the restaurants are the biggest problems.

When the DoorDash app is not working most drivers just drive for UberEats. Pause sending me trips and I have more time to work some other app. Punish the drivers by hurting yourself is just stupid but DoorDash does this everyday. No common sense. Maybe DoorDash should have whoever thought that's a good idea be the first one in line for the layoff.

Sorry for the long post I just has some time waiting for an order at McDonald's. 30 minutes is just too long for fast food, but it's not DoorDash's fault. This one is an UberEats order and I got stuck in the driveup because the lobby is closed. I should have canceled.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s pretty pointless to discuss, but I just need to vent I guess.
> 
> Outside of deliveries, I’ve noticed one curious tendency among potential customers. I’m by no means a social media butterfly, but like many, watch a few TikToks, scan some YouTubes on occasion. And come across videos about tipping etc.
> 
> ...


This is a thing on social media sites, especially Reddit.
They post ads of restaurants offering $2.15 per hour as if it were some sort of slave labor. These are the same morons that quote the current minimum wage as the reason they are struggling to pay their student loans.

Hmmm, I have a pretty easy life now because I was making $700 - $1500 per week working in restaurants in my 20's. Those #'s were even higher when bartending. PLEASE pay me $2.30 per hour. Thank you! I make more than the manager of the restaurant sans the 26,000 emails, unpaid meetings, nagging from the owner and 65 hour work weeks.

People are bags...


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

ThanksUber said:


> The biggest problem DoorDash is having is that UberEats is paying better


That really depends on your market. It's the opposite where I live. UE is my 3rd app gap filler. My AR is 0.0%


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> That really depends on your market. It's the opposite where I live. UE is my 3rd app gap filler. My AR is 0.0%


Over the last 3+ years it's been an ever-changing landscape, or should I say, crapscape.

For me DD went from decent even just a year ago to just awful on 95% of orders, with their Manure Spreader at full PTO. UE is now just the same. I am getting far fewer offers from GH, but they pay far more.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> Over the last 3+ years it's been an ever-changing landscape, or should I say, crapscape.
> 
> For me DD went from decent even just a year ago to just awful on 95% of orders, with their Manure Spreader at full PTO. UE is now just the same. I am getting far fewer offers from GH, but they pay far more.


I think what can be determined from the various pay reports from several markets is that these companies pay high in certain markets and rape in others in order to level out the bottom line. How else could you possibly explain it? Humans aren't all that different.

I think @Ms. Mercenary drives in NJ and I drive in DE yet we have completely different experiences when it comes to app preferences and pay. I think for her UE is #1 and for me it's a 3rd option. I could drive to where she works in 45 minutes. Why would the experience be so drastically different?

For me DD and GH make up 95% of my income. It just depends which one is producing milk. Maybe one week it's 70 - 25 GH, the next it's the opposite but they both pay MILES better than UE in my market. I use UE for the occasional 1 - 4 mile $10 - $15 order but that's maybe 3 out of every 100 offers? Maybe?


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> That really depends on your market. It's the opposite where I live. UE is my 3rd app gap filler. My AR is 0.0%


Here in the Minneapolis / St Paul market in the suburbs where I work DoorDash pays either $2.00 or $2.25 for their cheap non tippers and UberEats pays $4.80 for their cheap non tippers. Ride share with either Uber or Lyft is about $6.00 to $7.00 again for their cheap customers.

I think DoorDash could be competitive at $5.00 base pay.

It is market dependent, but here if your getting $5.00 per trip you still need 3 trips to match the $15.00 minimum wage in Minneapolis.

When a customer doesn't tip. I really hope they never get their order.

How is it in your market?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

ThanksUber said:


> How is it in your market?


If I stick to my rules and no fly areas then it's more than fine. I don't move humans though. I gave that up after the vid era, just food.
My market is odd for sure. I made $180 in 4.5 hours (80 miles) today, a Tuesday, but then I'll hit Saturday, get off to great start then get pummeled with low ball stacked orders to the point where I flip them the bird and go home with $80.

I guess it all evens out in the end so all good.

I can pull $25 -$40 (+++ if it's crazy) per hour at $1.50 - $4 per mile avg so I can't really ***** about it.
But I'll still ***** about it


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

They think we are employees.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

When I order in my OFF TIME, I typically pick up my order. However, every once in awhile, and this is rare, I will order on the app but I usually use DD because UE is just not great where I live in regards to options and time to deliver.

I usually tip very low on the app or nothing at all. In most cases, it is less than $1. Then I will tip $4 to $7 cash at the door. More if it is a large order for multiple people.

As a delivery partner, I know how the app companies will lower their compensation to an order, the more a tip can be. I do not find that fair. So I would rather tip the person in cash at the door and tell them why I did it so they do not think I am an ahole for being a small tipper. I have had most drivers thank me for it. The ones that speak english, anyway.

However, there is a flip side. I have longer wait times or not getting a driver assigned to my order and having it cancel IF I order during nonpeak times, so there is that.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Again, my point was not so much about pay or even tips.

My point was for customers, it’s not enough to not tip. They want to not tip BUT for you to take those orders anyway. Every convo I had turned into hissy fits when I said “that’s fine, but I won’t be taking that order”. It’s that last part that pisses them off.

One group starts the “I tip cash on arrival!” (and we all know they don’t) song. As if that will change my mind. There’s a reason why most don’t take - rather, stop taking - orders with no tip. When we start out, we give it a few tries. 

The other group sings “If you don’t take them, find something else to do!” Um…why? I’ll just be taking the tipping orders.

Then there’s a group of the “I will tip-bait!” Again - why? If you clearly KNOW it takes a tip to get your food delivered (because you wouldn’t tip bait otherwise), just tip or get it yourself. Tip-baiting is stealing. Plain and simple. It never enters their mind that they’re actually stealing (and frequently penalizing a perfectly good delivery driver by downvoting to justify the baiting). 

Why are they so focused on underpaying the driver? What is this obsession in getting those who don’t take non-tipping orders to be forced by literally any means to take them?

We all have issues with the generators and voice them continuously.

But this issue is customer-centric. They don’t want the fair deal “you decide what to tip-I decide what to take”. They only want the first part.

And some of them will argue with me for weeks (not exaggerating) to convince me I _need to_ be taking their crap orders. The simple formula above is just beyond their comprehension.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> One group starts the “I tip cash on arrival!” (and we all know they don’t) song. As if that will change my mind. There’s a reason why most don’t take - rather, stop taking - orders with no tip. When we start out, we give it a few tries.


I see what you are saying here but this can be more tough on Uber Eats because you can choose to take it or not in the initial offer but you do not know if the customer is tipping until you complete the order and wait it out. I always tip cash on arrival but I am ten out of ten on that and we all know most people that say that will maybe find a way out of it. I do see what you are saying here.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> Then there’s a group of the “I will tip-bait!” Again - why? If you clearly KNOW it takes a tip to get your food delivered (because you wouldn’t tip bait otherwise), just tip or get it yourself. Tip-baiting is stealing. Plain and simple. It never enters their mind that they’re actually stealing (and frequently penalizing a perfectly good delivery driver by downvoting to justify the baiting).


You must really be delivering in a garbage area. I deliver in a more well-to-do and college area and yes, it also has its "characters" but tip baiting is not an issue where I deliver. It just is not. I do not delivery to low income areas that frequent these tip bating issues. Most people I deliver to have the few bucks for a tip to spare and have no need to tip bait in order to save that $4 to go towards that pack of cigarettes they desperately need later. There is a small portion of my delivery area that us local app drivers nickname it "across the line" when we refer to it. However, these are lower income people than we typically deliver to in a more run down area but not poor. We do not typically have issues with them with either tip baiting or delivering then them calling and saying it did not happen. These people in the lower income area have been trained because they know mostly all of the drivers that deliver to them are coming from the very nice area and they will never get their orders if they play games.

I have said it before to you Ms. Mercenary and I will say it again. I think you need to reassess your local core area. It sounds like you have a bunch of problem customers in your area and would be too much of a headache for me.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The Jax said:


> I see what you are saying here but this can be more tough on Uber Eats because you can choose to take it or not in the initial offer but you do not know if the customer is tipping until you complete the order and wait it out. I always tip cash on arrival but I am ten out of ten on that and we all know most people that say that will maybe find a way out of it. I do see what you are saying here.
> 
> 
> You must really be delivering in a garbage area. I deliver in a more well-to-do and college area and yes, it also has its "characters" but tip baiting is not an issue where I deliver. It just is not. I do not delivery to low income areas that frequent these tip bating issues. Most people I deliver to have the few bucks for a tip to spare and have no need to tip bait in order to save that $4 to go towards that pack of cigarettes they desperately need later. There is a small portion of my delivery area that us local app drivers nickname it "across the line" when we refer to it. However, these are lower income people than we typically deliver to in a more run down area but not poor. We do not typically have issues with them with either tip baiting or delivering then them calling and saying it did not happen. These people in the lower income area have been trained because they know mostly all of the drivers that deliver to them are coming from the very nice area and they will never get their orders if they play games.
> ...


This has nothing to do with my delivery area. I’m on record saying I’ve only been tip-baited twice in 2 years, and even then the tip was lowered, not completely removed.

As I mentioned several times - this is about online discussions. I have no idea where these people are from. This is from comments on social media.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Again, my point was not so much about pay or even tips.





Ms. Mercenary said:


> This has nothing to do with my delivery area.


My deepest apologies but it seems I am wasting my time here with you. It is so difficult to have a conversation with you on here sometimes. See ya. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

This is very frustrating to me. I initiated this discussion to be on human nature GENERALLY, not about tips and tipping.

My main point was exactly that it’s not about tips; it’s about people wanting to control others.

It’s about people being pissed off that they can’t make those of us not accepting non-tip orders accept them, and focusing on that specifically, rather than just getting their food.

I give up. My command of English is obviously terrible, as almost no one understood what I was saying.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The Jax said:


> My deepest apologies but it seems I am wasting my time here with you. It is so difficult to have a conversation with you on here sometimes. See ya. 🤷‍♂️


Well that’s what happens when you’re replying to something I never asked about. 😂


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This question has perplexed individuals throughout the ages. Brought tears to the humble trying to figure it out. Brazen men Cower to its abilities. Kings and queen have lost their Realms because of it. Even you, now become a victim of its reign.

The problem with people is simple and elegant.

People suck.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Some YouTubes suck!
I like to ask them: 
let’s say you’re looking for a job. You go to a couple interviews. Company A offers $10 an hour an it’s 20 miles from your house. Company B offers $25 an hour and it’s 3 miles from your house.
Which offer will you accept?

I read an article about tipping a while back. One person said I shouldn’t have to tip! You’re doing your job. If you don’t like your job go get a better one!
I can’t stand people with that attitude.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> What is this obsession in getting those who don’t take non-tipping orders to be forced by literally any means to take them?


Because that is what they are used to. For most tipped workers, the worker is an employee and has to serve them regardless of whether or not they tip. Plus, the tip is usually given after service is complete, so the worker doesn't know whether or not they tip until the service has already been provided. They have been subsidized by those who tip generously all their lives, and that is what they are accustomed to. Uber, GrubHub, DoorDash, etc. makes them pay their own way, and they don't like it.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> And some of them will argue with me for weeks (not exaggerating) to convince me I _need to_ be taking their crap orders. The simple formula above is just beyond their comprehension.


The first mistake that you made was arguing with people in the comments sections on the Internet. You can find somebody on the Internet that is willing to argue pretty much anything into the ground. These people are almost always a slim minority. There isn't any point in arguing with them.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> This is very frustrating to me. I initiated this discussion to be on human nature GENERALLY, not about tips and tipping.


You opened the thread with the statement that you were just venting and there was no point in discussing.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Because that is what they are used to. For most tipped workers, the worker is an employee and has to serve them regardless of whether or not they tip. Plus, the tip is usually given after service is complete, so the worker doesn't know whether or not they tip until the service has already been provided. They have been subsidized by those who tip generously all their lives, and that is what they are accustomed to. Uber, GrubHub, DoorDash, etc. makes them pay their own way, and they don't like it.


This I agree with. In fact, I once posted on this topic - that I found out how much my neighbors tip and now feel differently about them, and another - if people would be embarrassed if their friends would find out they tip low.



> The first mistake that you made was arguing with people in the comments sections on the Internet. You can find somebody on the Internet that is willing to argue pretty much anything into the ground. These people are almost always a slim minority. There isn't any point in arguing with them.


I don’t argue with them; as I said, it all starts with a very pleasant “You don’t have to tip; however, most drivers will not accept that delivery”. And then the floodgates are open! 😂


> You opened the thread with the statement that you were just venting and there was no point in discussing.


True, but I also said it wasn’t about tips or tipping. I was venting about people wanting to force others to do something they don’t want to do for nothing. Vent about human nature, not lack of tips. 

I get a reply that I need to look for other areas to drive, where people tip. NOTHING in my initial post was about tips or lack thereof or even the area where I drive or my earnings or lack thereof or even tip-baiting as they apply to me specificall

And then the person says _I’m_ difficult to talk to. 😂

But fine. I appreciate your reply, particularly the first part. That clicked.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> You opened the thread with the statement that you were just venting and there was no point in discussing.


Yet, here we are.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Yet, here we are.


Well in a way anything is pointless to discuss if it’s a general topic (which is why I wrote that). It’s pointless to discuss human nature - it is what it is.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> And some of them will argue with me for weeks (not exaggerating) to convince me I _need to_ be taking their crap orders.





Ms. Mercenary said:


> I don’t argue with them....


So they argue with you but you don't argue with them? If both sides aren't participating, that isn't an argument. That is one person lecturing/yelling at another.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> And then the person says _I’m_ difficult to talk to. 😂


You need to learn to just skip certain people's posts. There are a handful of avatars that when I see that avatar, I automatically skip that post. They either speak nonsense or we made our positions clear to one another years ago and there is no point in rehashing the same old arguments.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> So they argue with you but you don't argue with them? If both sides aren't participating, that isn't an argument. That is one person lecturing/yelling at another.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to learn to just skip certain people's posts. There are a handful of avatars that when I see that avatar, I automatically skip that post. They either speak nonsense or we made our positions clear to one another years ago and there is no point in rehashing the same old arguments.


They keep sending me messages. Long after I’ve stopped replying. WEEKS after I’ve stopped replying. What term would you prefer? I avoid the word “harrass” as I feel it’s vastly and oftentimes frivolously overused. 

I get what you’re saying. Believe me when I say that I delete 90% of replies I’ve typed out already on social media (and on forums tee hee) simply to avoid exactly similar situations. The remaining 10% is my sarcasm throwing a full-fledged fit in my brain, banging on my skull and screaming “LET ME OUT OF HERE OR I’LL BLOW THIS PLACE UP TO SMITHERINES!!!” 😂


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Sorta like this entire thread? Lol


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> What term would you prefer? I avoid the word “harrass” as I feel it’s vastly and oftentimes frivolously overused.


Droning on is a good phrase that could benefit from more use.

Why are you participating in discussions on sites where people can send you messages? If I am going to participate in an online discussion with strangers, it is going to be on a site such as this where if I am done with the conversation then I can just stop opening the thread. Everybody else can keep discussing if they want, but I'm out. I don't want anybody sending me messages.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> Sorta like this entire thread? Lol


You should have seen the answers I deleted… 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Droning on is a good phrase that could benefit from more use.
> 
> Why are you participating in discussions on sites where people can send you messages? If I am going to participate in an online discussion with strangers, it is going to be on a site such as this where if I am done with the conversation then I can just stop opening the thread. Everybody else can keep discussing if they want, but I'm out. I don't want anybody sending me messages.


Well, they keep replying to the thread and it goes to notifications. My DMs are usually closed. Some - few - are open, but that’s in places like here, where there’s a limited number of people and they’re mostly rational grown-ups.

I eventually block them (the flooders, not the rational grown-ups).

Why do I feel I’m being interrogated? I promise you, Officer, I didn’t do it!!! I was napping!!! 😂


----------

